# Adults riding ponies



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

I've recently brought a cob to bring on and break, he will easily make 14.2hh but I'm quiet tall 5'10.

A lot of people I've spoken to say you will look just fine on him and he will take your leg room up.

I just wanted to see what other people's view's were on adult's riding ponies, particularly taller riders. 


One bonus I've noticed since owning him, I've saved a reasonable amount of money, his feet are hard as nails! great no need for shoes at the moment and he lives on fresh air! Compared to my TB I lost he's such an easy keeper!


----------



## JFTDWS (14 September 2014)

It's disgusting.  Nobody should ever do it...


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

Personally I feel silly riding ponies - I grew out of mine years ago. That being said, I think anything 14.2hh or thereabouts is fine so long as the rider is light enough and doesn't look big on them. What gets me is people who are clearly huge on ponies weight wise - particularly young ponies aswell, and seeing them getting hammered into the ground by said overweight rider.


----------



## Horsemadsmother (14 September 2014)

Im 5ft 9 and ride a 14.3hh medium weight cob at the riding school and dont feel ridiculous nor have i been told i look ridiculous. I'll be riding my friends 14.2hh heavy weight cob as well at some point.

I wouldn't, however, jump on a 12 or 13hh pony as then yes, i would feel and look ridiculous.


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

I agree JFTD what an earth am I thinking ;-)


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

I agree Horsemadsmother I would never get on something tiny! Thank you for your reply, there just seems to be a bit of a stigma attached to adults riding ponies.


----------



## Kylara (14 September 2014)

I think it depends on height and weight really as well as breed. A smaller cob will take up your leg and you shouldn't look silly on him. I ride and school anything from 11.2hh up as I am 5'1" and a half (the half is important!), I look alright if a little tall on the small 11.2 welsh sec As but I am light and like I said before - very short! I wouldn't take them round massive tracks, but I do school them and do lots of lunging/groundwork with them over jumps and the kids who they belong to are on board over tiny jumps as they are smaller and lighter than me and they are helping teach the pony to jump (it jumps huge, so would rather not put myself on it and screw with its balance over the fence).

I personally love ponies - they are incredibly fun and I am rather happy that I never really grew out of them - a good horse size for me would be 14.2/15hh but I have short legs so ponies are nice. I can ride much bigger things, but it seems that there aren't too many adults around who are small and light enough to school the kids ponies near where I am 
(the owner of the 11.2s is small enough but she hates riding them - they feel tiny to her and she feels very insecure on them)

So I see no problem with you riding a "pony" as long as weight wise you are ok and height wise you are ok (cobs do take up the leg a lot! So that sounds fine)


----------



## cob&onion (14 September 2014)

Am the same height as you OP 5ft10 (well 5ft9.5 to be precise and have long legs)- and i have a 4yr old welsh D i have backed, he is just shy of 14.3HH in this pic taken a few months ago, measured him last week and he's a full up 14.3 now.  I don't think i look big on him and noone has ever commented i look too big 
I always used to worry he would be too small for me but because hes quite wide he takes up the leg and he rides big too.
I also ride my friends cob who is 14hh and i dont look big.
He still has alot of filling out to do but if he's anything like my mare she grew outwards alot from 4 - she's now 6 and like a tank!
Here' s me on my welshie at his first show


----------



## Dave's Mam (14 September 2014)

I am 5'3" & ride a 13.1hh.


----------



## muckypony (14 September 2014)

I'm about 5'4" and have a 14.2 who I feel fine on. I have two shets and when they're older I might ride them... Any one who comments clearly doesn't know what shets used to be used for! 

The only reason people grumble about adults riding ponies is because they are the sort to have gone and bought a flashy horse which they can't ride one side of....Jealousy!


----------



## julie111 (14 September 2014)

Hi, I'm a touch over 5'7" and I ride a 13.3/14hh coblet. I ride long but he still takes my leg up


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

muckypony said:



			I'm about 5'4" and have a 14.2 who I feel fine on. I have two shets and when they're older I might ride them... Any one who comments clearly doesn't know what shets used to be used for! 

The only reason people grumble about adults riding ponies is because they are the sort to have gone and bought a flashy horse which they can't ride one side of....Jealousy! 

Click to expand...

Or they don't  like seeing small ponies being thrashed about by a clearly overweight, oversized rider maybe. ;-)


----------



## muckypony (14 September 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Or they don't  like seeing small ponies being thrashed about by a clearly overweight, oversized rider maybe. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Being an adult doesn't automatically make you oversized and overweight you know....


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

muckypony said:



			Being an adult doesn't automatically make you oversized and overweight you know....
		
Click to expand...

No I know. I never said it did.  But being opposed to adults who ARE oversized and overweight on a pony, and 'grumbling' about it, does not make you someone who has 'bought a flashy horse that they can't ride one side of'...either...


----------



## exmoorponyprincess1 (14 September 2014)

I am just over 5' and have exmoor ponies who are all between 12hh and 12.2hh - I am well within the "accepted" weight range for these ponies and don't feel too big on them at all...but they basically feel like 14hh ponies with short legs so body wise they take up the leg well and there is plenty neck in front to fool you into thinking they are bigger than they are...I wouldn't get on a sec A or B at the same height as my exies as I think I would look too big on them.  I think adults on ponies are fine providing they are not too heavy or too tall to the point they interfere with the ponies balance or way of going


----------



## Evie91 (14 September 2014)

I don't think it's a problem at all, as long as you are not too heavy.
Cob and onion - you and your horse look lovely together


----------



## sasquatch (14 September 2014)

I am 5"4 with quite short legs and personally find that I am happy to ride anything that's over 14hh.
I could probably fit on something a bit smaller, however personally I think 14hh is my limit when it comes to ponies as weight-wise and height-wise it makes me feel like I am not squashing them.

The last 14.2hh cob I rode I felt quite big on at first (as at the time I had been riding a 15hh who rides bigger and a 17hh) but after ten minutes of getting used to her I actually found my stirrups ended up much shorter than normal and I felt like I was able to ride the 14.2hh pony better than my own horse!

It depends on how wide the cob is, if you have long/short/average legs and your balance in the saddle and what you're used to riding.

Ponies are fantastic and if you are fine to ride them height and weight-wise then I see no reason why not


----------



## Sophie Callahan (14 September 2014)

I'm 5ft3, so definitely don't fall into the tall person category lol, however, I've always been a pony person and I know tonnes of adults, taller than me, who ride ponies. A lot of my friends show, particularly hairy coloured ponies, to the highest level, and there aren't many kids in the classes at all, even in the below 13.2hh classes. The M&M classes are full of adults, too. There are more children in the plaited pony classes, but I guess that's because the plaiteds aren't as weight baring as the traditionals and natives. However, in the hairy coloured pony class at HOYS (under 14.2hh), it'd be quite rare to see a child on board. And the same goes for the larger M&M breed classes, too. It's definitely something that people in showing don't even bat an eyelid at. 

Sometimes, granted, it looks really daft, when people have their long legs hanging either side of a tiny pony, lol, but as long as you aren't riding something ridiculously small or underweight, and especially if they're chunky, I see no problem. I love ponies!


----------



## Greylegs (14 September 2014)

I'm 5'7", weight 10st and ride a 14.2hh highland who is plenty big enough for me. My instructor calls him a big horse on short legs (!!) and he takes my leg very well. My tall friend (5'11") had a sit on him recently too and didn't look overly big on him. Her normal mount is an 18'2" shire cross. (We thought it would be fun to swap for a bit ... it was too, until i forgot how high up i was when i got off ... but that's another story!)


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 September 2014)

Ah balls! I'm 5ft4" and still ride shetlands ... My theory is - if they can still piss off with me then they can easily carry me! I do ride with shorter stirrups though so I don't bang their knees! 

I also ride my 12.2hh brick outhouse of a Dartmoor and my 13.2hh Fell pony has just come back home too. I look slightly body tall on he darty but he takes up the leg well. I won't ride shetlands in the show ring anymore as A. I look stupid on them and B. people complain when I beat all the kids - despite the fact that I generally deserve to by having a well schooled, well mannered, well put together pony compared to their wee sh I t elands that won't canter, nap, buck, drop shoulders, poke their noses out et al! 

You'll be fine! It's not like your getting on a dainty wee snip of a thing!


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

EKW said:



			Ah balls! I'm 5ft4" and still ride shetlands ... My theory is - if they can still piss off with me then they can easily carry me! I do ride with shorter stirrups though so I don't bang their knees! 

I also ride my 12.2hh brick outhouse of a Dartmoor and my 13.2hh Fell pony has just come back home too. I look slightly body tall on he darty but he takes up the leg well. I won't ride shetlands in the show ring anymore as A. I look stupid on them and B. people complain when I beat all the kids - despite the fact that I generally deserve to by having a well schooled, well mannered, well put together pony compared to their wee sh I t elands that won't canter, nap, buck, drop shoulders, poke their noses out et al! 

You'll be fine! It's not like your getting on a dainty wee snip of a thing!
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I hardly think you can berate small kids on shetlands for not having 'well schooled' ponies. Perhaps they are just enjoying childhood and don't have an adult small enough to school them for them?


----------



## Dave's Mam (14 September 2014)

It's also fair to say that some smaller ponies can be very cheeky & NEED a light adult rider.


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

Camilla's Aunty Em said:



			It's also fair to say that some smaller ponies can be very cheeky & NEED a light adult rider.
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't agree more some ponies are just too naughty for children! Thank you all for your relies! I don't feel so silly now. But agree something small with long legs hanging of the sides does look silly!


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

EKW said:



			Ah balls! I'm 5ft4" and still ride shetlands ... My theory is - if they can still piss off with me then they can easily carry me! I do ride with shorter stirrups though so I don't bang their knees! 

I also ride my 12.2hh brick outhouse of a Dartmoor and my 13.2hh Fell pony has just come back home too. I look slightly body tall on he darty but he takes up the leg well. I won't ride shetlands in the show ring anymore as A. I look stupid on them and B. people complain when I beat all the kids - despite the fact that I generally deserve to by having a well schooled, well mannered, well put together pony compared to their wee sh I t elands that won't canter, nap, buck, drop shoulders, poke their noses out et al! 

You'll be fine! It's not like your getting on a dainty wee snip of a thing!
		
Click to expand...

Thank you  I love your shetland theory! that seems unfair people moaning about a Shetland that behaves and Is well mannered! I would rather see that even if you did look a bit silly then a poor child being carted around by a bad mannered pony!


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

cob&onion said:



			Am the same height as you OP 5ft10 (well 5ft9.5 to be precise and have long legs)- and i have a 4yr old welsh D i have backed, he is just shy of 14.3HH in this pic taken a few months ago, measured him last week and he's a full up 14.3 now.  I don't think i look big on him and noone has ever commented i look too big 
I always used to worry he would be too small for me but because hes quite wide he takes up the leg and he rides big too.
I also ride my friends cob who is 14hh and i dont look big.
He still has alot of filling out to do but if he's anything like my mare she grew outwards alot from 4 - she's now 6 and like a tank!
Here' s me on my welshie at his first show






Click to expand...


You look fab together! thank you for your advice and comments


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

Laura-Maybe-IV said:



			Thank you  I love your shetland theory! that seems unfair people moaning about a Shetland that behaves and Is well mannered! I would rather see that even if you did look a bit silly then a poor child being carted around by a bad mannered pony!
		
Click to expand...

Children being 'carted' around by ponies are usually the ones who learn to be very good riders, rather than those who spend their early days riding perfectly schooled ponies ridden by adults.  

I don't agree that adults should be competing in classes with tiny kids on shetlands, it's not really fair.


----------



## Kylara (14 September 2014)

The M&M classes have a good variety of kids and adults in. The 11.2s that I school are only 6/7 and only one is safe enough to be a children's pony, and isn't educated enough off lead yet to be a first pony (but will once it has finished its education!) The one I ride the most hates children and dumps them very quickly on the floor - nothing malicious, just a dropped should and head drop - effective on 6 year olds, not so effective on me! She will be a fantastic dressage pony if the way she is going now is any hint and will definitely be a second or third childs pony, but seems to prefer adults. I can get her going beautifully very quickly and she has gorgeous paces (not tried ridden canter yet though! She is much more nervy ridden than she is generally) so will end up doing well shown either by kids or adults - but she will need a competent child.

I see lots of fab kids ponies around, and lots that could do with a good rider on them to give them a bit of schooling, but as was mentioned by someone earlier, there often aren't many adults small enough or willing to get on a small naughty pony!


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Children being 'carted' around by ponies are usually the ones who learn to be very good riders, rather than those who spend their early days riding perfectly schooled ponies ridden by adults.  

I don't agree that adults should be competing in classes with tiny kids on shetlands, it's not really fair.
		
Click to expand...


Oh I'm not saying that they don't become good riders, just some shetlands are much naughtier than others. I was at a county show the other day and a little girl was doing fab with her Shetland where as another child was really struggling, just makes me feel a bit sorry for them that's all.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (14 September 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Children being 'carted' around by ponies are usually the ones who learn to be very good riders, rather than those who spend their early days riding perfectly schooled ponies ridden by adults.  

I don't agree that adults should be competing in classes with tiny kids on shetlands, it's not really fair.
		
Click to expand...

Its perfectly fair: the main showing bodies stipulate in open classes that they (and all small breeds) have a small rider of any age. 
Small children already have lead rein, 1st ridden and junior ridden classes on pure breds 

OP, as said by several on here, you will be fine


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

Laura-Maybe-IV said:



			Oh I'm not saying that they don't become good riders, just some shetlands are much naughtier than others. I was at a county show the other day and a little girl was doing fab with her Shetland where as another child was really struggling, just makes me feel a bit sorry for them that's all.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I wouldn't feel sorry for them at all - that's how they learn lol!  My old pony ran rings around me for a good three years or so when I first had him but it certainly taught me to handle him eventually without the help of an adult getting on!  I think half the problem now is that people don't want their kids to 'learn' as such - they just want them to have it all ready made and win the pretty ribbons.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Its perfectly fair: the main showing bodies stipulate in open classes that they (and all small breeds) have a small rider of any age. 
Small children already have lead rein, 1st ridden and junior ridden classes on pure breds 

OP, as said by several on here, you will be fine 

Click to expand...

I know what the rules state. 

I am just saying, I don't get why any adult would want to compete against little children on shetlands in all honesty.  Just my opinion.  

At large shows, fair enough, it's mostly about promoting the breed and studs etc, but at lower levels, I don't see the joy in whooping a three year old's ass when you are an adult...


----------



## Tikimouse (14 September 2014)

4'10'' and 7 stone. Ride a 12.3 pony that's just too much for kids. He has a new lease of life with me, even though I originally struggled with him. I love ponies and I'm too small for horses, so send the naughty ponies my way!


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Oh I wouldn't feel sorry for them at all - that's how they learn lol!  My old pony ran rings around me for a good three years or so when I first had him but it certainly taught me to handle him eventually without the help of an adult getting on!  I think half the problem now is that people don't want their kids to 'learn' as such - they just want them to have it all ready made and win the pretty ribbons.
		
Click to expand...

That's a very good point! I think most of us have all had a naughty pony that taught us to ride better or in my case learn to stick to the saddle like glue!


----------



## risky business (14 September 2014)

As long as your good weight wise I don't see an issue.

I'm 5'5 and had a 14.1 mare, I looked fine on her. It's personal preference too, although I looked okay on ponies I was always more comfortable on horses and some folk are opposite.


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

Kylara said:



			The M&M classes have a good variety of kids and adults in. The 11.2s that I school are only 6/7 and only one is safe enough to be a children's pony, and isn't educated enough off lead yet to be a first pony (but will once it has finished its education!) The one I ride the most hates children and dumps them very quickly on the floor - nothing malicious, just a dropped should and head drop - effective on 6 year olds, not so effective on me! She will be a fantastic dressage pony if the way she is going now is any hint and will definitely be a second or third childs pony, but seems to prefer adults. I can get her going beautifully very quickly and she has gorgeous paces (not tried ridden canter yet though! She is much more nervy ridden than she is generally) so will end up doing well shown either by kids or adults - but she will need a competent child.

I see lots of fab kids ponies around, and lots that could do with a good rider on them to give them a bit of schooling, but as was mentioned by someone earlier, there often aren't many adults small enough or willing to get on a small naughty pony! 

Click to expand...

Another very good point about a lot of good ponies being around, it would be nice to see more adults riding them


----------



## TheoryX1 (14 September 2014)

Quite honestly if the rider is not too big or too heavy, who cares if its a pony or not.  We have about 3 adults on our yard, plus myself who ride 14.2s and under.  We all look fine, our horses carry us fine and we are all happy.  I am 5 foot 6 and weigh about 11.5 stones (from nearly 14.5 stones), ride a 14.2 cob, who is MW with a lot of girth on him and quite honestly I look quite short to be honest as my legs are well up his belly, and I ride fairly long and have reasonably long legs for my height.  

I personally prefer a smaller horse myself and when the times comes for mine to retire in a couple or years or so, will be buying nothing over 15 hh.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

TheoryX1 said:



			Quite honestly if the rider is not too big or too heavy, who cares if its a pony or not.  We have about 3 adults on our yard, plus myself who ride 14.2s and under.  We all look fine, our horses carry us fine and we are all happy.  I am 5 foot 6 and weigh about 11.5 stones (from nearly 14.5 stones), ride a 14.2 cob, who is MW with a lot of girth on him and quite honestly I look quite short to be honest as my legs are well up his belly, and I ride fairly long and have reasonably long legs for my height.  

I personally prefer a smaller horse myself and when the times comes for mine to retire in a couple or years or so, will be buying nothing over 15 hh.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's exactly the crux of the matter - if the rider is not too big or heavy.  There's no problem so far as I can see with someone small and lightweight enough to ride a pony at all.  Each to their own.


----------



## Kylara (14 September 2014)

It was really funny when I took the child hating 11.2 out for a road hack a few times to get some miles on the clock - I went out with a lovely lady on a HW cob and we went as a pair with her closest to the cars and me with a horse in training tabard on, if I looked sideways all I could see her lower leg and foot - we got some strange looks!

The 11.2s are also driven singly, as a pair, and now as a tandem as well - they will happily pull a four wheeler with the whip, adult passenger, and me as backstep/groom; or they will carry the whip, her husband, and two kids. So small ponies are pretty good with weight  There is a lovely lady who we see out at driving shows who has a pair of scurry shetlands (not full size ones either) who are fab - she is on the large size but they have no problem pulling her and her groom on the exercise vehicle. Shetlands are weight carrying beasties and I would love to see more out and about ridden by adults rather than sitting in fields as companions because they can't be ridden by children


----------



## minesadouble (14 September 2014)

A Mountain and Moorland showing class is judged on the pony rather than the rider so I don't think it's unfair at all. Obviously an adult may have the advantage of getting a better tune out of the pony but not necessarily. A child may also give an overall better picture than an adult.
I don't think any adult is going to whop a 3 year old's ass as there aren't any shows that allow adults in the lead rein class.
As far as the original question goes ponies are great. We have horses and ponies and the best mount we have is my eldest daughter's outgrown 13.2 NF. He can jump 1.10 tracks, hunts like a demon and is the most fun pony to ride that ever was. He's safe but not boring, lives on fresh air and has never needed the Vet in the 9 years we have had him (touching wood as I type that one hahah). The last 'proper' riding horse I owned just for myself was a 17.1 ex racehorse whom I loved to bits but he was no way near as much as fun as the NF, had no sense of self preservation and needed the vet more often than I had hot dinners!! Give me a good pony any day!!


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

TheoryX1 said:



			Quite honestly if the rider is not too big or too heavy, who cares if its a pony or not.  We have about 3 adults on our yard, plus myself who ride 14.2s and under.  We all look fine, our horses carry us fine and we are all happy.  I am 5 foot 6 and weigh about 11.5 stones (from nearly 14.5 stones), ride a 14.2 cob, who is MW with a lot of girth on him and quite honestly I look quite short to be honest as my legs are well up his belly, and I ride fairly long and have reasonably long legs for my height.  

I personally prefer a smaller horse myself and when the times comes for mine to retire in a couple or years or so, will be buying nothing over 15 hh.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly the point, if your not too heavy and are comfortable with riding them, then who cares. I have quiet long legs but I'm sure my cobby will take up my leg as he is looking quiet wide already and he is only two! So lots of filling out to do. My old horse was a 15.0hh TB and she was fine and we never had any comments about me being too big. As long as horse and rider are happy then that's all that matters.


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (14 September 2014)

minesadouble said:



			A Mountain and Moorland showing class is judged on the pony rather than the rider so I don't think it's unfair at all. Obviously an adult may have the advantage of getting a better tune out of the pony but not necessarily. A child may also give an overall better picture than an adult.
I don't think any adult is going to whop a 3 year old's ass as there aren't any shows that allow adults in the lead rein class.
As far as the original question goes ponies are great. We have horses and ponies and the best mount we have is my eldest daughter's outgrown 13.2 NF. He can jump 1.10 tracks, hunts like a demon and is the most fun pony to ride that ever was. He's safe but not boring, lives on fresh air and has never needed the Vet in the 9 years we have had him (touching wood as I type that one hahah). The last 'proper' riding horse I owned just for myself was a 17.1 ex racehorse whom I loved to bits but he was no way near as much as fun as the NF, had no sense of self preservation and needed the vet more often than I had hot dinners!! Give me a good pony any day!!
		
Click to expand...

That's great to hear that your doing so much with your pony! They have great potential. I brought my cobby after years of ownership of TBs lots of huge feed bills and vet bills later I'd had enough. I loved my TB to bits so she was very high maintenance. My cob so far has had the vet to have his 'operation' and that's it! He's been great to work with on the ground so I'm looking forwards to backing him next year!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 September 2014)

I haven't ridden a horse for decades.  I'm 5'6 and have a collection of various heights/ages of NF's, some of which I ride, others I don't.  As long as you are comfortable and not comprising the health of the pony get on I say!


----------



## happyclappy (14 September 2014)

JFTD said:



			It's disgusting.  Nobody should ever do it...
		
Click to expand...

No, I quite agree



I see absolutely nothing wrong with adults riding ponies, and these days have preference for something less than the 17hh+ i use to ride. I plan on starting to ride a 12hh soon when she comes home. She is young fit and healthy and perfectly capable of carrying my 7 1/2 stone 5'1" frame.


----------



## windand rain (14 September 2014)

I truly don't know why a pleasure rider rides anything bigger than 14.2 everybody should ride ponies they are tougher stronger and much more fun and can do and perform equally well for the average local comp rider. Small people on huge horses look daft and it is a well known fact that the majority of horses in need of rehab are large horses with tiny riders so that tells you something. As long as the pony is strong enough and has good conformation they are well able to carry a fair weight in fact a chunky short cannon, flat boned pony can probably carry half as much again as a 16hh tb and are easier to keep.
Why on earth pony club have 13 year old kids on massive warmbloods I cannot comprehend it is after all PONY club


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

windand rain said:



			I truly don't know why a pleasure rider rides anything bigger than 14.2 everybody should ride ponies they are tougher stronger and much more fun and can do and perform equally well for the average local comp rider. Small people on huge horses look daft and it is a well known fact that the majority of horses in need of rehab are large horses with tiny riders so that tells you something. As long as the pony is strong enough and has good conformation they are well able to carry a fair weight in fact a chunky short cannon, flat boned pony can probably carry half as much again as a 16hh tb and are easier to keep.
Why on earth pony club have 13 year old kids on massive warmbloods I cannot comprehend it is after all PONY club
		
Click to expand...

Maybe some people don't want to ride ponies?  What's wrong with that?  I personally hate riding them - they are short, choppy and I personally don't find them any more fun than my horse.  I also feel far too big height wise (and weight wise I suppose on the smaller ones).  I had my time on ponies as a kid, now I enjoy bigger horses.


----------



## Kat (14 September 2014)

I am 5ft8 and my horse is 15.3hh but I also ride my friends 13.2hh with no problems and apparently I don't even look big on her.


----------



## Capriole (14 September 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			Maybe some people don't want to ride ponies?  What's wrong with that?  I personally hate riding them - they are short, choppy and I personally don't find them any more fun than my horse.  I also feel far too big height wise (and weight wise I suppose on the smaller ones).  I had my time on ponies as a kid, now I enjoy bigger horses.  

Click to expand...

I agree. I have a pony, I also have horses. I prefer my horses.

What gets my goat is people who weigh in being judgemental about what other people ride, from EITHER side of the 'argument'.  What you like is what you like, Windand rain, and that's fine, you shouldn't be slated for that.  Do others the same courtesy.


----------



## windand rain (14 September 2014)

I find my ponies have bigger strides and are much more open in the shoulder than the average horse we ride alongside so I personally don't like the choppy stride of a horse but each to their own the annoying bit is that adults discount ponies for fear of being too big then overhorse themselves and either give up or lose confidence. I am not saying all horses are bad or all ponies are great but on average the average rider doesn't need a bigger than 14.2 pony.
I may well be biased though as everyone including the over 21s in our immediate vicinity rides under 14.2s compete to a meter and more jumping, x country and do dressage so I guess it is again horses for courses all these lovely ponies win at showing with adult riders and hack for miles We have no ridden horses in our locality at all two retired tbs but none of the ridden animals are over 14.2


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

windand rain said:



			I find my ponies have bigger strides and are much more open in the shoulder than the average horse we ride alongside so I personally don't like the choppy stride of a horse but each to their own the annoying bit is that adults discount ponies for fear of being too big then overhorse themselves and either give up or lose confidence. I am not saying all horses are bad or all ponies are great but on average the average rider doesn't need a bigger than 14.2 pony.
I may well be biased though as everyone including the over 21s in our immediate vicinity rides under 14.2s compete to a meter and more jumping, x country and do dressage so I guess it is again horses for courses all these lovely ponies win at showing with adult riders and hack for miles We have no ridden horses in our locality at all two retired tbs but none of the ridden animals are over 14.2
		
Click to expand...

Why does it matter?  The only important issue is whether someone's size and weight poses a welfare issue to the horse or pony.  I couldn't care less if someone chooses to ride a pony, IF they are light enough and small enough to do so (majority on this thread certainly seem to be), however I have a big issue with people who are clearly massive on ponies weight wise.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 September 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			I know what the rules state. 

I am just saying, I don't get why any adult would want to compete against little children on shetlands in all honesty.  Just my opinion.  

At large shows, fair enough, it's mostly about promoting the breed and studs etc, but at lower levels, I don't see the joy in whooping a three year old's ass when you are an adult...
		
Click to expand...



I never said I did it at local level or that the kids complained  It's the parents that are a problem! Plus they are open ridden classes and my mare most certainly isn't a childs ride so does that mean that she shouldn't be shown and have a performance record behind her before she is bred from? Should I just leave her in the field because some people don't agree with adults competing against kids? Is it just shetlands that you don't agree with or is it the same for adults on dartmoors, exmoors, and welsh who would be in the same class? If so then I am screwed then for taking my darty out in open ridden showing classes against kids. And no, he's not really a kids pony either!

This is said Shetland mare. And she was beaten by a lead rein pony for the overall ridden championship so I don't always beat the kids!







And this is my 12.2hh brick outhouse darty at the end of a very long day and he was quite tired by this point so I didn't ask him to show properly.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

EKW said:



			I never said I did it at local level or that the kids complained  It's the parents that are a problem! Plus they are open ridden classes and my mare most certainly isn't a childs ride so does that mean that she shouldn't be shown and have a performance record behind her before she is bred from? Should I just leave her in the field because some people don't agree with adults competing against kids? Is it just shetlands that you don't agree with or is it the same for adults on dartmoors, exmoors, and welsh who would be in the same class? If so then I am screwed then for taking my darty out in open ridden showing classes against kids. And no, he's not really a kids pony either!
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't aiming my comments at you particularly as I don't know what level you show at. As I say, higher levels are more about the breeding standard and stud promotion than actual fun being had. I do feel at low levels adults shouldn't be competing against three year olds in the best thelwell class or such like though lol! ;-)


----------



## windand rain (14 September 2014)

It matter not a jot, as long as the riders are not too heavy for the ponies but what does matter is that heavy people chose to ride huge light weight horses thinking that just because it is 17hh it is able to carry 16 stone a thing I see far too often. Those 16 stone riders if they must ride at all should be on smaller chunkier horses with lots eg 10 inches of good flat hard bone. In may ways the bigger the horse the less it should be asked to carry as it wont have the strength of the more compact and thicker set animals. I am not advocating 10 or more stone adults riding the stick legged riding ponies often bred now for the ring I simply don't get why people think it is ok to deride adult pony riders when to be honest they often cannot manage their horse. For those that compete seriously and need big horses to do the job they are asking then I appreciate a pony may not fit the bill but for the bulk of pleasure riders they don't need anything bigger than 14.2 the fact that they ride them is of course their choice but they don't need a big horse they just chose to own one. Just as I prefer ponies (and I used to own event horses that were huge and did the job) many people will prefer horses to ponies again it is a free world so far so each to their own but if your choice is different to many others it doesn't give you the right to be derogatory as many are
As to adults beating 5 year olds have you ever been to the 50cm showjumping classes they are an eye opener I cannot see the joy in beating 5 year olds on their ponies with your 17hh horse that can simply step over the pole the diddy one has to jump


----------



## Moomin1 (14 September 2014)

windand rain said:



			It matter not a jot as long as the riders are not too heavy for the ponies but what does matter is that heavy people chose to ride huge light weight horses thinking that just because it is 17hh it is able to carry 16 stone a thing I see far too often. Those 16 stone riders if they must ride at all should be on smaller chunkier horses with lots eg 10 inches of good flat hard bone. In may ways the bigger the horse the less it should be asked to carry as it wont have the strength of the more compact and thicker set animals. I am not advocating 10 or more stone adults riding the stick legged riding ponies often bred now for the ring I simply don't get why people think it is ok to deride adult pony riders when to be honest they often cannot manage their horse. For those that compete seriously and need big horses to do the job they are asking then I appreciate a pony may not fit the bill but for the bulk of pleasure riders they don't need anything bigger than 14.2 the fact that they ride them is of course their choice but they don't need a big horse they just chose to own one. Just as I prefer ponies (and I used to own event horses that were huge and did the job) many people will prefer horses to ponies again it is a free world so far so each to their own but if your choice is different to many others it doesn't give you the right to be derogatory as many are
As to adults beating 5 year olds have you ever been to the 50cm showjumping classes they are an eye opener I cannot see the joy in beating 5 year olds on their ponies with your 17hh horse that can simply step over the pole the diddy one has to jump
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly my point - I don't see the point in adults competing against kids at lower levels. Nothing to do with size of horse.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (14 September 2014)

I find it funny when people compare stride lengths of ponies and horses saying that ponies are short and choppy due to their little legs, horses have longer more comfortable strides et al. In reality it is purely down to peoples mentality and shoulder size. A pony with a decent shoulder will give a smother ride than a straighter shouldered pony. Same in horses. I have a 17hh TB who rides like a jackhammer and I find my darty much more comfortable to ride. My 17.2hh TB on the other hand has a lovely stride - long but not too long and is simply a joy to ride. 

I reckon everyone should come for a trial day with me and ride everything from a sheltie to my big lad and everything in between (yes I have one of pretty much every size! Just no 16hh'ers!) and decide for yourself! 

P.S. I also don't see the need for kids at pony club to be riding muckle big warmbloods but hey ho! That's what their parents and DC's deem that they need to get onto the teams so that is what they must have!


----------



## _HP_ (14 September 2014)

There are many factors to this ..not just weight (can't see how height even really comes into it). Fitness of the pony, amount of bone, conformation of the pony and the riders ability come before actual weight for me.
I've always ridden my daughters ponies from her 12.2 , her 13.1 and her 13.3 aswell as her TB. I have ranged from 12 to 13 stone in this time and am 5'7. I am a very well balanced, sympathetic rider and all have managed with no problems at all.


----------



## minesadouble (14 September 2014)

I think those who ride the tinies are terribly brave!! I am 5'6 and 8 and a half stone but refuse to ride anything under 13hh anymore - it's the no neck in front of me I hate!! I broke and schooled my eldest daughter's 11.2hh but my littlest girls currently have an 11 hander and a 12 hander and I cannot bring myself to repeat the experience!!


----------



## Sukistokes2 (14 September 2014)

I am 5ft. ( weight my own business ) and have just started  riding  a 13.2 cob. He is so wide my legs are almost too short on him. He should make 14/14.2hh once he finishes growing. At my age I think prefect, I don't break my poor fragile ankle bones getting down. I was concerned, because I am not as slim as I used to be, so I spoke to my vet who was completely happy that he was well up to me as his rider. 

I completely agree with those saying that it is unfair for adults to compete against children, it is totally unfair. I was so glad when classes at our local dressage were split to make it fairer!!!! I was so fed up having my socks whipped off by the little bu@@&rs!!!


----------



## tankgirl1 (14 September 2014)

Well Dolly is only just 14hh, but is bum high, and a proper chunky cob lass, and I plan on hauling my 65kgs 5'7" self atop her when she has filled out a bit!


----------



## abes mum (14 September 2014)

I have a new forest trotter cross who stands at 14.1 with 8 inches bone on the front and 9 on the back. Much easier to manoeuvr under branches and get on and off at hacks. I am 5.5ft and 11 and half stone, he copes fine and is also my driving pony.


----------



## Silvermiyazawa (14 September 2014)

Sukistokes2 said:



			I completely agree with those saying that it is unfair for adults to compete against children, it is totally unfair. I was so glad when classes at our local dressage were split to make it fairer!!!! I was so fed up having my socks whipped off by the little bu@@&rs!!! 

Click to expand...

This exactly!


----------



## Wiz201 (14 September 2014)

I'm only 5 ft 4 so feel that 14.2 to 15hh is a suitable height for me. But they need to be stocky cobs with plenty of bone in their legs.


----------



## dibbin (14 September 2014)

Totally depends on height and weight of pony and rider. I can ride my friend's stocky gypsy mare, who is 14.1hh with no worries at all and I look absolutely fine on her because she takes up my leg. I went to try a very fine 14.3hh TBxWelsh and I looked and felt ludicrous. I'm 5'7" and quite solidly built.


----------



## Kat (14 September 2014)

Sukistokes2 said:



			I completely agree with those saying that it is unfair for adults to compete against children, it is totally unfair. I was so glad when classes at our local dressage were split to make it fairer!!!! I was so fed up having my socks whipped off by the little bu@@&rs!!! 

Click to expand...

Totally agree,  I am always being beaten by a 9yr old on an 11.3hh pony!


----------



## hugotheboss (14 September 2014)

I am 30 and have a 13.2hh new forest pony! I am a tiny 5ft though lol, strangely I am happy riding any height, I have had horse/ponies ranging from 12.2hh up to 17hh and everything in between. My last horse was 16.1hh so I am still getting used to the new forest but I think that's mostly because he likes to do handstands lol!


----------



## SO1 (14 September 2014)

i am an adult and have a 14h New Forest pony but I am only 5.1ft, sometimes I will do jumping classes that have kids in, but I compete at the level I feel competent at,  I have never won a class the highest I have come is 4th and then I moved up to the next level.

In the beginners jumping you will see a wide range of abilities both equine and human. Actually some of the kids whizzing round perhaps should be competing at the next level up. I don't think I have ever seen an adult win any of the classes I have done it has always been kids. Yes it unfair if you are much better than everyone else in the class and could be competitive at the next level up but should be the case for riders of any age and is just about good sportsmanship.

Is a bit presumptuous to presume an adult is automatically a better rider than a kid or that a 17h horse is going to be a better jumper than a pony. 

However I do think in some showing classes some of the taller adults look a bit big for the ponies and if your legs are very long and your feet are below your horses stomach I think it harder to use them in the classical way. Some people try to make themselves look less tall by riding with very short stirrups. You also have to take saddle fit into consideration as the saddle that may fit your pony may be too small for you.

I think the issue is being a suitable size for the equine you are riding more than the age as adults and children come in all shapes and sizes and so do horses so you should be able to find one to match your requirements.

In your situation cobs can be very wide and take up a lot of leg so you will probably be ok.


----------



## throughtheforest (14 September 2014)

What I have noticed is how ridiculous small riders look being dragged around SJ on 16.2hh+, they literally cannot do anymore other than point the horse (just about) hold on and hope for dear life that they stop at the end. That sums up my experience of BSJA this year!
... It's far better to have a well fitting horse/pony to rider than being concerned with whether you are an adult riding a pony or a leggy teen riding a 16hh, anything goes these days.


----------



## PStarfish (14 September 2014)

I am 5' 6'' and ride a 14.1 Welsh D. Weight wise she carries me no problem. But I am a little too tall for her. I don't look top heavy - in fact the opposite. I have pretty long legs and combine this with riding quite long I do look at photo's and think I look a little big. At a show once the judge advised me to shorten my stirrups to give an overall more aesthetic appearance.
However, I wouldn't change her for the world. We compete in all disciplines (local level) and have amazing fun. But if I am unfortunate enough to have to ever get another pony I would get something a little bigger (15.2 max)


----------



## NeverSayNever (14 September 2014)

ponies are fab, i wish I&#8217;d got over my worry of looking silly years ago. I have 2 highlands, one is just over 14hh, the other just over 13hh at the moment and if anything the bigger pony is big for me to ride. I&#8217;ve also lightly backed one of our shetlands who is a full up leg at each corner type. Im 5ft4 and about 8 1/2st...  i dont even look tall on the 13hander tbh.


----------



## Bobbly (14 September 2014)

_HP_ said:



			There are many factors to this ..not just weight (can't see how height even really comes into it). Fitness of the pony, amount of bone, conformation of the pony and the riders ability come before actual weight for me.
I've always ridden my daughters ponies from her 12.2 , her 13.1 and her 13.3 aswell as her TB. I have ranged from 12 to 13 stone in this time and am 5'7. I am a very well balanced, sympathetic rider and all have managed with no problems at all.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you on this one, my conne boy below has a height cert of 148cm which these days, 7 years after getting it, he's probably a little taller but only a tiny amount. I'm not little at 5'9 or lightweight at over 14st plus my saddle. he makes no bones about carrying me for miles, recently we did a ten mile ride and then rode around a schooling course of xc jumps and still he was bouncing. We have successfully jumped around open courses at affiliated level WH including PUK Shearwater finals (pic I'm not allowed to post 'cos I bought it?). He's a chunky type with plenty of bone just like me!


----------



## Silvermiyazawa (14 September 2014)

Lovely picture bobbly. 

I used to be concerned that I was tall on my 14.3 (I'm 5'6") and always thought I'd look for something over 15.2 for my next horse. In reality I'm not really wanting to go over 15 hands and would be perfectly happy with a 14.2 (just the small matter of getting on with it - I'm a bit all mouth and no action at the moment, not sure what is holding me back). 

I asked a similar question on here last year and was rewarded with fab pictures of everyone's beautiful ponies. If I can remember how I'll put up a picture of my old chap.


----------



## Patchworkpony (15 September 2014)

Moomin1 said:



			they are short, choppy  

Click to expand...

 My 13.2 fell mare could out walk most horses and out hunting NOTHING stopped her or got in her way.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (15 September 2014)

JFTD said:



			It's disgusting.  Nobody should ever do it...
		
Click to expand...

I'm assuming that this is said with heavy sarcasm.....don't what to start an argument or anything just checking because my noggins on a go slow today


----------



## ArabianGem78 (15 September 2014)

No mention of arabs yet?! Perfect if you want a small horse that rides like a horse rather than a pony (conformation allowing ;-) )

I am 5'6", weigh 8 st 8, with long legs and ride long. My 14.2 pure-bred and 14.3 partbred have comfortably carried me up to 120km with no ill effects.  Aesthically, I sometimes think I'd look better on something bigger, but I adore my ponyhorses. 

As long as human and equine are both happy, I suggest we all just live and let live.


----------



## Kadastorm (15 September 2014)

I have a 13.2hh newforest pony, im 5'9/10. I don't give two hoots what people think of me riding him! lol! I do everything on him, he does everything I want him to do and he is worthless to others due to previous injury/navicular. I took him showjumping the other week and im taking him to dressage in a few weeks time. 
















Hope the links work. Photos are from last week


----------



## NeverSayNever (15 September 2014)

LittleRocketRider said:



			I'm assuming that this is said with heavy sarcasm.....don't what to start an argument or anything just checking because my noggins on a go slow today 

Click to expand...

given JFTD has 2 super sporty, vertically challenged highlands I image you are right   

My 2 have really good length of strides and are not choppy in the slightest


----------



## Arizahn (15 September 2014)

I will technically be an adult riding a pony (5'4" human on a Connemara), in a few years, once the Camel has matured. But he's looking likely to reach over 16hh, so folk will probably think I wanted a ridiculously tall horse to ride...can't win!


----------



## Lolita (15 September 2014)

I personally don't like riding ponies however if other people want to I don't see the problem.


----------



## JFTDWS (15 September 2014)

LittleRocketRider said:



			I'm assuming that this is said with heavy sarcasm.....don't what to start an argument or anything just checking because my noggins on a go slow today 

Click to expand...

Deadly serious.  I feel genuinely sick at all these posts of people over the age of 12 squeezing themselves onto ponies...  Vile.


----------



## windand rain (15 September 2014)

swap your highlands for a poncy lame warmblood and a box of kleenex


----------



## FfionWinnie (15 September 2014)

JFTD said:



			Deadly serious.  I feel genuinely sick at all these posts of people over the age of 12 squeezing themselves onto ponies...  Vile.
		
Click to expand...

I've started riding Titchy these days. It's safer as less far to fall.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (15 September 2014)

FfionWinnie said:



			I've started riding Titchy these days. It's safer as less far to fall.
		
Click to expand...

That is the biggest bonus of the wee ones! It's not far to the ground! And the bonus of shetlands - you just put one hand out and push yourself back in the saddle before you actually hit the floor and bobs you uncle you back on board lol!


----------



## JFTDWS (15 September 2014)

windand rain said:



			swap your highlands for a poncy lame warmblood and a box of kleenex
		
Click to expand...

I swapped them for an elephant.  Can't stand anybody over the age of 16 on a wb...  Grow up and buy a real mount!


----------



## tankgirl1 (16 September 2014)

Ponies ROCK! Can't be doing with folk who buy by size - My now ex co loaner (long story) is tiny but would not entertain us buying anything under 15.2hh or anything black! So she bought a coloured dressage cob in her teens mare with glaucoma in one eye without consulting me (we saved up together), We fell out, she paid me back my half of savings back respect where respect is due, and I bought the hairy black beastie that is Dolly, never been happier


----------



## Anna* (16 September 2014)

I'm 5'3 and I have a 14.2 haflinger - almost didn't buy her because I thought she was too small - would have been the biggest mistake as she is just perfect for me.

At my yard there are 6 pony squashers - with our haffies, highlands, section ds and new forests - we're taking over ;-)


----------



## Stormynight (16 September 2014)

Surely it's horses for courses - if you feel comfortable and the pony isn't struggling, what's the bother?

I'm 5'6, and I know that my comfortable zone is 14.2 - 16hh. Anything under a well-built 14.2 is too small. I had a 14hh cob at one stage, and it was safe to say I looked ridiculous on him. He carried me okay and we had pony-sized fun for a few months, but it just wasn't a happy picture. 

Differing widths and barrel sizes will carry taller riders better, so there's always variation within the sizes. If you're happy on a pony, what's the problem?


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (16 September 2014)

throughtheforest said:



			What I have noticed is how ridiculous small riders look being dragged around SJ on 16.2hh+, they literally cannot do anymore other than point the horse (just about) hold on and hope for dear life that they stop at the end. That sums up my experience of BSJA this year!
... It's far better to have a well fitting horse/pony to rider than being concerned with whether you are an adult riding a pony or a leggy teen riding a 16hh, anything goes these days.
		
Click to expand...

This is very true! It's definitely better have a well fitting horse and rider match. You've hit the nail on the head anything goes these days.


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (16 September 2014)

SO1 said:



			i am an adult and have a 14h New Forest pony but I am only 5.1ft, sometimes I will do jumping classes that have kids in, but I compete at the level I feel competent at,  I have never won a class the highest I have come is 4th and then I moved up to the next level.

In the beginners jumping you will see a wide range of abilities both equine and human. Actually some of the kids whizzing round perhaps should be competing at the next level up. I don't think I have ever seen an adult win any of the classes I have done it has always been kids. Yes it unfair if you are much better than everyone else in the class and could be competitive at the next level up but should be the case for riders of any age and is just about good sportsmanship.

Is a bit presumptuous to presume an adult is automatically a better rider than a kid or that a 17h horse is going to be a better jumper than a pony. 

However I do think in some showing classes some of the taller adults look a bit big for the ponies and if your legs are very long and your feet are below your horses stomach I think it harder to use them in the classical way. Some people try to make themselves look less tall by riding with very short stirrups. You also have to take saddle fit into consideration as the saddle that may fit your pony may be too small for you.

I think the issue is being a suitable size for the equine you are riding more than the age as adults and children come in all shapes and sizes and so do horses so you should be able to find one to match your requirements.

In your situation cobs can be very wide and take up a lot of leg so you will probably be ok.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I am thinking as he's looking pretty wide at 2 now so I'm sure once he fills out he will make a good study mount who will take up my leg


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (16 September 2014)

Bobbly said:



			I'm with you on this one, my conne boy below has a height cert of 148cm which these days, 7 years after getting it, he's probably a little taller but only a tiny amount. I'm not little at 5'9 or lightweight at over 14st plus my saddle. he makes no bones about carrying me for miles, recently we did a ten mile ride and then rode around a schooling course of xc jumps and still he was bouncing. We have successfully jumped around open courses at affiliated level WH including PUK Shearwater finals (pic I'm not allowed to post 'cos I bought it?). He's a chunky type with plenty of bone just like me! 






Click to expand...

Great to see!  you both look fab together!


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (16 September 2014)

Kadastorm said:



			I have a 13.2hh newforest pony, im 5'9/10. I don't give two hoots what people think of me riding him! lol! I do everything on him, he does everything I want him to do and he is worthless to others due to previous injury/navicular. I took him showjumping the other week and im taking him to dressage in a few weeks time. 
















Hope the links work. Photos are from last week
		
Click to expand...

Lovely photo's. What a jump he has! You look fab together, it's so nice seeing everyone's lovely ponies


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (16 September 2014)

EKW said:



			That is the biggest bonus of the wee ones! It's not far to the ground! And the bonus of shetlands - you just put one hand out and push yourself back in the saddle before you actually hit the floor and bobs you uncle you back on board lol!
		
Click to expand...

Haha I second this!


----------



## rara007 (16 September 2014)

I'm not tiny just small  5'4 and far heavier than I look. But I'm far better on a pony than a horse! My pony is 13.3 but horse bred and much less choppy than any horse I could buy for the money  Driving we are 'pony people' nippier, potentially easier to manoeuvre, cheaper to keep and sounder  And obviously anything I have is made ride and drive!
Last month I took a 13hh HW cob sort to dressage, smallest and heaviest weight in his class of 12 but still managed a 2nd/12  I did have a horse for a couple of years but it wasn't my thing! Maybe in the future I'll get a pony bred horse to compliment my horse bred pony


----------



## webble (16 September 2014)

I had a ride of a friends 14hh pony this morning nd she felt fab really enjoyed it and she didnt feel small either. I dont understand people wanting big horses I would always go for the smallest I could get away with. I do think that is the important part though, the pony was a stocky Welshy and I a 10stone I wouldnt have wanted to ride her a couple of years ago when I was 12stone


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (16 September 2014)

webble said:



			I had a ride of a friends 14hh pony this morning nd she felt fab really enjoyed it and she didnt feel small either. I dont understand people wanting big horses I would always go for the smallest I could get away with. I do think that is the important part though, the pony was a stocky Welshy and I a 10stone I wouldnt have wanted to ride her a couple of years ago when I was 12stone
		
Click to expand...

Good for you, like you said as long as you aren't too heavy and comfortable riding a pony then I like you don't understand why people want great big horses, of course it's every owners decision to have what they want. But I like not having so far to fall


----------



## Laura-Maybe-IV (16 September 2014)

rara007 said:



			I'm not tiny just small  5'4 and far heavier than I look. But I'm far better on a pony than a horse! My pony is 13.3 but horse bred and much less choppy than any horse I could buy for the money  Driving we are 'pony people' nippier, potentially easier to manoeuvre, cheaper to keep and sounder  And obviously anything I have is made ride and drive!
Last month I took a 13hh HW cob sort to dressage, smallest and heaviest weight in his class of 12 but still managed a 2nd/12  I did have a horse for a couple of years but it wasn't my thing! Maybe in the future I'll get a pony bred horse to compliment my horse bred pony 

Click to expand...

Fantastic! I quiet fancy turning my cobby into a ride and drive  your ponies look fab in your banner!  and I like the cheaper to keep bit very much  That's great about your dressage competition! Just shows ponies are just as good as the big horses


----------



## webble (16 September 2014)

Laura-Maybe-IV said:



			Good for you, like you said as long as you aren't too heavy and comfortable riding a pony then I like you don't understand why people want great big horses, of course it's every owners decision to have what they want. But I like not having so far to fall 

Click to expand...

yes the not so far to fall factor was a big one for me!


----------



## PollyP99 (16 September 2014)

I'm 5ft3 and ride a 14.3 welsh d so I'm in the mix of squishing.  I always thought I was  about right on her until I saw a pic which made me look leggy and her not so much!  Realised after the shock that it was taken by a friend from a taller mount so looking down on us, it makes such a difference and not in a good way.  I have since see pics from the ground and I think phew I'm ok.  

Seriously though to ride she is much trickier than the  16.3 WB I shared a few years back so the pony option is not the easy one in my opinion.  I never parted company with the WB despite many an impromptu tank across open fields, current mount and I have parted 4 times in 18 months, she is much more unpredictable and quick on the turn, but I love her.


----------



## Kadastorm (16 September 2014)

Laura-Maybe-IV said:



			Lovely photo's. What a jump he has! You look fab together, it's so nice seeing everyone's lovely ponies 

Click to expand...

Thankyou! I love him so much, he is a horse in a pony body. I am not too heavy for him and he makes a 90cm jump look easy, he is cheeky, loving and hilarious. I feel that there is no point in me getting another when he does everything I want to do! As long as he is happy, I am too! Others talk behind my back saying I'm too tall but I don't care! Lol!


----------



## windand rain (16 September 2014)

ponies with adult riders the black pony is 12hh the rider is about 9 and a half stone and 5ft1
cream pony is 13.1 rider slightly taller and about the same weight the cream pony has carried me at 15 stone although I now weigh 11.5 both riders are in their early 20s





Strutting his stuff at a show


----------



## Patchworkpony (17 September 2014)

What a super little pony - how is he bred. I'm guessing he's Dartmoor. What does your rider do with him?


----------



## Carrots&Mints (17 September 2014)

Ive got a section D im expecting him to grow to 14.3 or 15 and Im 5'8, i also ride my friends 14h d and dont look big on her at all, at a lot of shows you see riders who are adults in the m&m classes


----------



## showaddy1 (17 September 2014)

Love the little black pony! 
I am 5'7, 12 stone (ish), and quite happily ride out daughters 14'3".. She's nice and deep in the belly so takes up my leg.


----------



## LessThanPerfect (18 September 2014)

JFTD said:



			It's disgusting.  Nobody should ever do it...
		
Click to expand...

was just about to get upset, then realised it was you!


----------



## Ibblebibble (18 September 2014)

i love my new pony  but the short trot is going to take a bit of getting used to after only riding my 17hh big girl for the last 6 years lol


----------



## kez81 (18 September 2014)

Well my personal motto these days is "if I can't see over it, I don't get on it!" So I'm a big pony fan. My own horse is 15.1 and perfect for me in every way but I do love popping on the kids little 13 hh new forest, he is awesome! I ride him in a lamfelle pad as his 15 inch saddle is just too small for me to be comfy in. I weigh just over 9.5 stone and he carries me no problems. Love that little dude


----------



## acorn92x (19 September 2014)

kez81 said:



			Well my personal motto these days is "if I can't see over it, I don't get on it!"
		
Click to expand...

And mine! 

My girl is a 13'2 Highland pony - she's everything to me and there are few things I love more than spoiling her rotten  I've never been a fan of anything over 15hh tbh as I'm only little, barely 5'1 and I weigh less than 8 stone. I'm smaller than most young teenagers yet am 22 - the growth gene was clearly something I wasn't blessed with lol! I've got a massive soft spot for ponies though so I'm more than happy I stayed litte  I ride an 11.3 Section A on occasions too and she is brilliant fun!


----------



## sparkeyhorse02 (15 October 2014)

I don't think there is any issue with adults riding ponies as long as it's within reason, it depends on height and weight. I am 5'10 and weigh 9 stone, I have a 13.2hh welsh C. Without seeing me on him I can tell by people's reactions they think I'm too big but I think he's a fantastic size and neither of us struggle. We compete at Novice dressage currently and go hunting at the end of every year. 

I do disagree with seeing ridiculously big people on small ponies though, a lot of them being kids who have outgrown a small pony and there backsides don't even fit into the saddles! I think people to need to have a reality check.

One thing I do hate is when you have a heffor of an adult on a first ridden working it in? I witnessed at a jumping competition in the clear round a small 11.2hh pony dump a child and it's mother got on who was about my height? She looked ridiculous and the pony didn't look too happy .. not sure how it lifted it's feet over those jumps.


----------

